# Meet my 2 Labrador Retrievers.



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, Thought I would share some pictures of my 2 dogs. 
Sam is my 6 year old chocolate labrador and Nico is my 4 month old yellow/red fox labrador.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, your dogs are lovely!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Adorable boys and lovely photo.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I've got three chocolate Labs so am a little bit biased  

Your yellow boy is simply yellow from the looks, fox red is just a very dark shade of yellow, much darker than in the photo you've posted but is still just registered 'yellow'. It's only with chocolate/liver that you have the choice of which word to use, even though there's absolutely no difference


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Welcome to the forum, I've got three chocolate Labs so am a little bit biased
> 
> Your yellow boy is simply yellow from the looks, fox red is just a very dark shade of yellow, much darker than in the photo you've posted but is still just registered 'yellow'. It's only with chocolate/liver that you have the choice of which word to use, even though there's absolutely no difference


Ha ha, I thought the same!

This is a fox red lab registered as yellow on her pedigree certificate!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Ha ha, I thought the same!
> 
> This is a fox red lab registered as yellow on her pedigree certificate!


It's odd, as there is the range of yellows mentioned in the breed standard, where as with liver/chocolate, it simply states they should be the same colour all over! Yet with yellows, you sometimes see darker ears, which is *accepted*. The standard actually describes the colour as 'red fox', but it's more commonly called fox red.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

hello. and welcome
your dogs are gorgeous....more pictures please.


----------



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Welcome to the forum, I've got three chocolate Labs so am a little bit biased
> 
> Your yellow boy is simply yellow from the looks, fox red is just a very dark shade of yellow, much darker than in the photo you've posted but is still just registered 'yellow'. It's only with chocolate/liver that you have the choice of which word to use, even though there's absolutely no difference


Ooops, thanks for correcting that!  His mother is a fox red and father was yellow, so I thought that he was a bit of both from his KC parents but as there is variation in the yellow lab spectrum he will be a yellow lab only from now on! Thank you


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

KMSolomon said:


> Ooops, thanks for correcting that!  His mother is a fox red and father was yellow, so I thought that he was a bit of both from his KC parents but as there is variation in the yellow lab spectrum he will be a yellow lab only from now on! Thank you


Lol, it's not something many people are *aware* of, it's only because I'm a bit of a nerd about Labradors. Fox reds are becoming increasingly popular because they are a bit more unusual, and as such, I've come across a few people sold fox reds, where they are unfortunately nowhere near dark enough and are simply yellow. 

I think someone already beat me to prompting you to post more pics


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Your dogs look great, regardless of colour.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi welcome to the forum 
Great pics Sam seems to be smiling fit to burst


----------



## KMSolomon (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is another photo, could someone tell me how to attach more than one photo to a post, I add one, then another but only end up with 1 photo of the last pic I selected.  

DID SOMEONE SAY WALKIES?!


----------

